# Hi! New here. Any idea what breeds she is?



## nevermind (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi everyone!

We got our puppy from a Humane Society back in August. Wrigley is almost 6 months old now. People always are asking what she is, but I really don't know. Pet store employees tend to think at least some Basset Hound and her puppy class trainer said her face looked exactly like a Swiss Mountain dog, but she's way too small to be that. She's 26 lbs.

We've also heard Corgi and Beagle and Border Collie as well.

Any guesses?
From Sunday:



















From a month ago:


----------



## eminart (Nov 24, 2009)

I'd guess basset/lab. Definitely some basset.


----------



## dleggs15 (Mar 4, 2008)

I can definitely see the bassett but not sure about the other half???


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

eminart said:


> I'd guess basset/lab. Definitely some basset.


I'll second that. Good looking dog.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Basset and maybe some sort of terrier judging by her markings and her ears. She looks so sweet!


----------



## StarfishSaving (Nov 7, 2008)

That coloring does put me in mind of a mt. dog but they are not very common, she's very small in comparison, AND I've seen various breeds of hounds with exactly that color/pattern. So I'd say basset/?. Face and ears remind me of a terrier, I'm with Hallie!


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

I don't see a basset 









I see a Beagle Mix, what's her personality like? Do you have side pictures her?


----------



## kpollard (Aug 3, 2008)

MoonStr80 said:


> I don't see a basset
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Her body is very, very Bassett, especially with the turned out feet. 

I see a lot of Bassett in her and probably some lab or terrier. she is so cute!!


----------



## nevermind (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks for the opinions and compliments everyone  Her personality seems to have a wide range depending on the situation but it is always always friendly. Most of the time she is a very calm, relaxed pup. She gets very excited when she gets to meet new people or dogs. She rarely barks. She had a pulling problem but is getting much better.

She has taken to obedience training pretty well - especially in the last month - I am seeing great strides being made. She can sit, down, up, stand, stay for extended periods of time, give paw, high five, crawl, stay with a treat on her paw for a minute or more until I say ok, and she is recalling well at home (but still goes deaf at the dog park  )

I was looking through our pictures and noticed we really have no side shots of her! I'll try and get some better ones, but here's one from a walk on Sunday(and a short video from the dog park a few weeks ago)










http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iczTsRIZZC8


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks for this picture  It shows lot of what she is, since she is still young she acts more of a puppy etc Lets wait until she's fully grown into adult years & you can see more personality merge 

She is a cutie pootie though, also I still do not see basset in her maybe a Beagle


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

All of us here think that Wrigley is a Basset Hound/Beagle mix... She's totally adorable...love that long body and stubby legs.


----------



## adya (Jul 18, 2009)

nevermind said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> We got our puppy from a Humane Society back in August. Wrigley is almost 6 months old now. People always are asking what she is, but I really don't know. Pet store employees tend to think at least some Basset Hound and her puppy class trainer said her face looked exactly like a Swiss Mountain dog, but she's way too small to be that. She's 26 lbs.
> 
> ...


I've had a dog very similar to yours(i lost him 6 years ago and it feels as if were an hour ago)But believe it or not he was a cocker & chiuaua mix.(chiuaua the father LOL)The difference appart from some more white spots on my dog is the feet.Yours look like beagle...Anyway take **** care of her back because she is "elongated" and this can be a problem when she grows old.Don't let her "twist" so much and be very careful with jumping from high places.This was the recommendation from all my vets the first time they saw him.He lived 17 years.And yes,he suffered from his back to a point of almost remained paralized from his back legs. But...SHE IS BEAUTIFUL!!!!(yours)Thanks for adopting!!!I lost my last dog (They were 5)last wednesday.Muffin.17 years. Renal & liver failure after 15 years on phenobarbital plus other medicines.I don't feel with enough strengh to take care personally of other dog.But i will continue to help non kill shelters and other charities that help animals.Thanks a lot for your love to them!!!!!GOD BLESS YOU!!!!


----------



## nevermind (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks so much everyone. 

adya - I'm very sorry for your recent loss of Muffin. 17 years is a great long time to have a dog. I can only hope we have the same with Wrigley


----------



## Samantha83 (Mar 21, 2011)

You dog looks very much like mine minus its coloring, especially in the face. My Mazie was also a rescue and per her fostermom she is a basset hound corgi mix. My vet believes she is either that or a Beagle corgi mix.


----------



## dane (Mar 19, 2011)

no idea but what a great looking dog! when i was scrolling down i stopped at her face, because she is so darn cute! then when i kept going i didnt expect her to be that short..lol...what a cutie pie!!!


----------



## nevermind (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks 

Wrigley is closing in on two years old now. She is a great great dog. Best one I could have ever hoped for for a first doggie. She does have a congenital defect in her right leg - her paw is very splayed to the outside. It looks weird but she doesn't know any better and doesn't let it affect her - she caught two rabbits this winter . She has topped out at about 38 pounds. 

We had the DNA test thing done (not sure the accuracy of those but whatevs  ) and it came back nothing over 50%, Australian Cattle Dog, Beagle, Siberian Husky in the 24-49%, and nothing determinable less than 24%.

Husky? lol. Well, the cold has absolutely no effect on her until it gets below -10ºF so maybe she does have some.


----------

